# What is this plant?



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Sold as "baby tears." Can't figure it out.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm not sure what it is but its NOT Baby Tears

http://images.google.com/images?q=M...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CBsQsAQwAw


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Better picture.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

bacopa monneri


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Even better picture:









Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Hemianthus micrathemoides_


----------

